# [Risolto] Sparita dal menù di Gnome voce per arresto sistema

## southern_comfort

Non so se dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri sera a consolekit-0.4.2 o dopo la ricompilazione di oggi di tre pacchetti (gvfs,pambase e gnome-disk-manager) con la USE "gnome-keyring" , ma ho notato che mi è sparita la voce in "Sistema" che serve per spegnere il pc  (quella che fa apparire il menù con le voci di arresto,riavvio,ibernazione...).

Al suo posto adesso ho "termina sessione...".

È successo anche ad altri?Last edited by southern_comfort on Thu Sep 09, 2010 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

prova a riportare consolekit a precedente versione...vedi un po che succede

----------

## southern_comfort

Ho effettuato il downgrade precisando che non desideravo installare versioni superiori a quella precdente in /etc/portage/package.mask, ho riavviato e tutto è tornato come prima.

Finchè non uscirà qualche nuova versione mi tengo quella funzionante.

Grazie!

----------

## ago

Non uso ne gnome ne consolekit, ma se hai tempo segnala il bug su bugzilla

----------

## southern_comfort

Ho segnalato, grazie ancora.

----------

